# Where to find grocery store close to resort [Wyndham Royal Garden Waikiki]



## suzanne (Oct 21, 2012)

We will be at the Wyndham Royal Garden Waikiki on Olahana St.  Can someone familar with the area tell me where the closest grocery store is to pickup some snacks/sandwich stuff and drinks for condo? We don't need lot of stuff as most meals will be eaten out. Also want stuff for cocktails and decent wine for condo. I tried doing a search but everything that seems to come up is a long way from the resort. We will not have a car for our week on Oahu, so need something within walking distance. Also any seafood or steak restaurants close by would be helpful.

Suzanne


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 21, 2012)

Four choices:
1. ABC stores, all around you for quick snacks and drinks.
2. Kings Village on Kuhio at Seaside Ave
3. Super Walmart / SAMs club is behind Ala Moana Mall on Makaloa St.
4. Times Sq Market on King.

1-4 nearest to furthest from you #2 is an easy walk down Kuhio.


----------



## linsj (Oct 21, 2012)

Also Foodland at Ala Moana mall. 

The shopper's trolley runs to the mall for $2 one way. I don't know where the closest stop is to that resort.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 22, 2012)

I could not remember the name of the one in the mall, thanks, all I could come up with was Food Lion and I knew it didn't sound right.

Great tip on the trolley too, the Pink line runs to Ala Moana.

http://www.waikikitrolley.com/maps/


----------



## suzanne (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Suzanne


----------



## Smiff (Nov 9, 2012)

*market*

There is smaller version of  a big Foodland store on Kuhio Avenue about five blocks toward Diamond Head from where you are staying.


----------

